# UK repossession and arrears stats released



## Brendan Burgess (14 Feb 2012)

|UK|Ireland
Number of homes with mortgages|9.5m|600,00
Arrears over 90 days|188,000 (2%)|49,000 (8%)
Repossessions in 2011|30,300|c.200
Chance of repossession|1 in 6|1 in 300
Roughly speaking, a person in arrears over 90 days is 50 times more likely to be repossessed in the UK. 

 [FONT=&quot]Source [broken link removed][/FONT]


----------



## mcloving (15 Feb 2012)

_Good_ news at the moment, but how long can this go on for until repossession becomes more common in ireland considering the arrears percentage.


----------

